# Green Light



## peacock (Feb 23, 2010)

I have read that a green light does not effect the plants if you had to check on them during total darkness in grow and flower.  
Could green light (say a 40 watt) then be used to check the plants during the drying process?

What if a 40 watt green light bulb was left on for a day in an 8 X 8 foot room during curing and drying.  Effects?


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Dunno, would think you want total darkness fer drying. If you let them dry naturally you preserve so much of the flavor and other goodies than if you try to speed things up.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 24, 2010)

Turning the light on to check them drying wont hurt a thing, its UV light that degrades the thc.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*i have also read that plants  not being able to see green light to be a myth.
when the plant is growing..
LH*


----------



## tintala (Feb 24, 2010)

naaa a greenlite aint gona hurt nothing, even in flowering, just no heat and uvs. that's it!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*i say **..... light is light.. green blue purple or black... light is light man
throw a green light in your room leave it on during lights off.. tell me what happens..
LH*


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I use a hand held green light when needed. There are times you need to go in the room during lights off to correct a problem. Like a pump goes out or you run into a temp problem. I think it's a good thing to have, just in case. I've never had a problem with it. It's best to stay out of the room during lights off time though. Later Man


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i say **..... light is light.. green blue purple or black... light is light man*
> *throw a green light in your room leave it on during lights off.. tell me what happens..*
> *LH*


There are plants that see green light and use it in photosynthesis, but I don't know if MJ is one of the plants that does. I also don't know at what level of brightness or spectrum of green would interrupt the flowering cycle, if it indeed does. I don't know of any data on this in regards to MJ.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

Even white light doesn't hurt any thing IF YOU KEEP IT DIM AND ON FOR AS SHORT OF A TIME AS POSSIBLE.  Also try to limit where the light goes by using a small focused light like a miner's hat that only shines where you are looking and once again, get in get done and get back out as quick as possible and then ONLY IN AN EMERGENCY!

Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Even white light doesn't hurt any thing IF YOU KEEP IT DIM AND ON FOR AS SHORT OF A TIME AS POSSIBLE. Also try to limit where the light goes by using a small focused light like a miner's hat that only shines where you are looking and once again, get in get done and get back out as quick as possible and then ONLY IN AN EMERGENCY!
> 
> Great smoking.


 
*if this is all true don.. why did i have to put black tape over the lil red light on me power bar?? oh thats because it was causing my plants to turn hermi durning dark hours... i bet alot of people have tape over there tower fans.. most have a lil blue/green/red light on them.... in my personal experiences anylight has the potential to cause the turn them hermi.. *
*LH*


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Even white light doesn't hurt any thing IF YOU KEEP IT DIM AND ON FOR AS SHORT OF A TIME AS POSSIBLE. Also try to limit where the light goes by using a small focused light like a miner's hat that only shines where you are looking and once again, get in get done and get back out as quick as possible and then ONLY IN AN EMERGENCY!


I don't recall where I read the study on this, but it takes an extremely small amount of the 'white' light spectrum to interrupt flowering and can do so in an extremely small amount of time. Do you have any links that support what you've said, Don? I would enjoy reading them and updating my information.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

I've had hermi's once in 20+ yrs...and it was caused by bad breeding strategies of a buddy.  I have ALWAYS used green light to check on plants both indoors and out, and only had herms the one time...not that this prooves anything, but it works for me.

I guess I'm curious as to where you heard that info about it being a myth lefthand...this is the first time I have heard it.


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 24, 2010)

Any light at dark times is detrimental. A little once in a blue moon will not force any changes on the plant however.

MJ reflects more green spectrum than most light, hence the reason it appears green when we look at it. Other colors of the spectrum are being absorbed. 

I have a green miners light I only use under emergency situations. No hermies as a direst result so far but I avoid it usually.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've had hermi's once in 20+ yrs...and it was caused by bad breeding strategies of a buddy. I have ALWAYS used green light to check on plants both indoors and out, and only had herms the one time...not that this prooves anything, but it works for me.
> 
> I guess I'm curious as to where you heard that info about it being a myth lefthand...this is the first time I have heard it.


 
*fist time for everything ehh... personal experience has proven to me any small amounts of light can cause problems in flowering plants ie. light on power bar.. fans.. or even that small lil hole in your tent.. i have grown the same strain in 2 diferent houses.. one was complete dark and one had a lil greeen light on the stand up tower fan... well hate to say the side with the fan had hermies.. but yet my host that i still have isnt hermi.. nor the plant i harvested b4 hermi.. so that there has to tell ya something..*
*LH*


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

My light is a miners as well. Very low light.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

* Book: Light Sensing in Plants 

Publisher Springer, Japan 

ISBN 978-4-431-24002-0

Pages 239-242 
"Cryptochromes and phytochromes readily absorb green light to initiate photomorphogenic responses. Still, the classical and contemporary literature present sporadic evidence that green light irradiation has specific influence that is not conveniently attributed to known light sensors ([Frechilla et al 2000], [Kim et al 2004a], [Klein 1992]). Recent reports corroborate early evidence that green light has specific, frequently antagonistic functions in directing light responses ([Eisinger et al 2003], [Folta 2004], [Talbott et al 2003])."

There are studies that show green light can and does reduce vegetative growth.

plantphysiol.org/cgi/reprint/40/5/903.pdf

There are many many more
 The plants couldn't be affected if they didn't 'see' green light.
There are also studies that prove certain spectrums of green light also help plant growth.
 It's a very, very small amount of influence, but to say green light isn't SEEN by plants is plain flat wrong.
 How much it's seen, how much it affects the plant and what intensity does so is the question.
LH*


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 24, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i say **..... light is light.. green blue purple or black... light is light man
> throw a green light in your room leave it on during lights off.. tell me what happens..
> LH*


Interesting. I like it. I wanna try it. So if i isolate one clone in a box w/ 1 fluorescent and 1 green light and switch the fluorescent to 12/12 but leave the green on 24, will it flower?? :watchplant:This should tell the tale, no? 
Now i need to get a box.. :bolt:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Interesting. I like it. I wanna try it. So if i isolate one clone in a box w/ 1 fluorescent and 1 green light and switch the fluorescent to 12/12 but leave the green on 24, will it flower?? :watchplant:This should tell the tale, no?
> Now i need to get a box.. :bolt:


 
*all it took was a lil green power light on a tower fan to screw up the grow.. give it a go and see... i will be interested to see what becomes of your findings..*
*LH*


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Interesting. I like it. I wanna try it. So if i isolate one clone in a box w/ 1 fluorescent and 1 green light and switch the fluorescent to 12/12 but leave the green on 24, will it flower?? :watchplant:This should tell the tale, no?
> Now i need to get a box.. :bolt:


 
That will depend on how intense the green light is.....


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *all it took was a lil green power light on a tower fan to screw up the grow.. give it a go and see... i will be interested to see what becomes of your findings..*
> *LH*


1 watt, two watts, light green, dark green, green bulb or just a green lense? Lumens of light produced?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*i bet ya a green christmas light will do it..
LH*


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i bet ya a green christmas light will do it..*
> *LH*


One watt, two watts, seven watts, dark green, light green?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 24, 2010)

wow that's crazy lefty.. what strain? (i want to be sure to avoid it, cause it sounds pretty weak)

gotta say, i've been using a green light for many years i don't think it's caused me any problems.
i used to think it didn't effect them at all, but will admit it might. but it's obviously the best choice of spectrum if you really must be in there after lights out.
i don't think it effects them from my experience, but have no proof.. *now if you left it on the whole 12 hours, maybe. but i've had no ill effects from 5 minutes here and there.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> One watt, two watts, seven watts, dark green, light green?


 
*what ever a standard outdoor christmas light is sir...it doesnt take much to interfer with the dark period.. once disturbed.. .....look at how much light a power bar light put off.. not much ehh.. but enough to bark things up..*
*LH*


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 24, 2010)

I was thinking a big incandescent green bulb like i use to check my plants with.  Not sure the watts off hand but probably 40 or 60. It'll be a total overload, depending on the size of the box, but it will really tell the tale, I'd say!


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

My solution to the issue is to never, never open the door for any reason while it's in the dark period. Planning. Doing what is needed when the lights are on. I've never had a reason to open the door of my grow-room while it was dark. Never. That's in a lot of years.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> I was thinking a big incandescent green bulb like i use to check my plants with.  Not sure the watts off hand but probably 40 or 60. It'll be a total overload, depending on the size of the box, but it will really tell the tale, I'd say!


OMG!   I'll bet!


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Green light reflects off the plant making it look greener. Green light is used by all plants but not much. Green light does not effect the budding cycle in plants. Thats why hortocultrist have been using it for years. Later Man


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 24, 2010)

The information I've found doesn't say if green light would do anything to interrupt the flowering cycle, or what strength it would need to be if it did, but while I was looking around about the green light thing, I discovered this book:

*Avoid Misconceptions When Teaching About Plants*

By: Dr.David R. Hershey

About Dr. Hershey:

David R. Hershey, Ph.D., is a biology education consultant and author of Plant Biology Science Projects (1995, Wiley). He has published over three dozen teaching articles in journals such as Science Teacher, Science Activities, Plant Science Bulletin, American Biology Teacher, and BioScience. He answers botany questions for madsci.org and often contributes to the bionet.plants.education newsgroup. Hershey received his Ph.D. in plant physiology from University of California at Davis. 

Quote from his book:

Photosynthesis:

A widespread misconception states that leaves reflect all green light and do not use green light in photosynthesis. Leaves often absorb more than 50% of the green light and use it efficiently in photosynthesis.The origin of this misconception is probably the chlorophyll absorption spectrum in textbooks. The chlorophyll absorption spectrum is a graph of light absorption versus light color. It shows that chlorophyll absorbs much red and blue light but little green light. However, accessory pigments absorb green light and pass that energy on to chlorophyll.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah...thats interesting thanks leafminer!  I've never had a problem, but mine wasn't a constant light either...like jman I try to stay away during lights out, and only go in there if I absolutely need to.

I was also refering to mainly my outdoor guerilla grows when I would water and hunt for males etc, I always did so at night and carried a green lensed flashlight with me, and never saw a hermi outdoors.  But I have had to go into the indoor a couple times, and used the same light...so I'm guessing that the constant light played a roll...interesting!  Thanks! you to Pie...don't know if you can see this or not


----------



## BBFan (Feb 25, 2010)

peacock said:
			
		

> I have read that a green light does not effect the plants if you had to check on them during total darkness in grow and flower.
> Could green light (say a 40 watt) then be used to check the plants during the drying process?
> 
> *What if a 40 watt green light bulb was left on for a day in an 8 X 8 foot room during curing and drying. Effects*?


 
Why would that be necessary?  If it was a one time accident, the effects would most likely be insignificant.

However, any light spectrum, whether uvb is present or not, degrades thc.  Light and heat are the (documented) enemies of thc.

Drying and long term storing should always be done in a cool and dark place.

As a side note, many suspect that UVB actually potentiates thc and contributes to the conversion of thca and thcv (precursors to thc) to thc.


----------

